# Karte mit statistischer Auswertung



## masterkey (16. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Karte (Deutschlandkarte) zeichnen und auf dieser Punkte anhand von gegebenen Postleitzahlen anbringen. Ich habe mir jetzt schon die openGeoDB angeschaut und habe also zu allen Städten die Längen- und Breitengrade. Jedoch habe ich noch keine Ahnung, wie ich die Karte erstellen soll. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße
Masterkey


----------



## Campino (17. Apr 2007)

Eine Bilddatei? Dann muss du ihm nur beibringen, die Koordinaten richtig in Pixelpositionen auf der Karte umzurechnen.


----------



## AlGates (2. Mai 2007)

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Wenn ich eine Bilddatei einlese und das in Bildschirmkoordinaten umwandle, hätte ich noch das Problem, dass ich die einzelnen Pixel sinnvoll gruppieren und den PLZ-Bereichen zuordnen müsste. Hätte da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## merlin2 (2. Mai 2007)

Für die Gruppierung: java.awt.geom.GeneralPath
Für die Abfrage des Bereichs: GeneralPath#contains()


----------



## Guest (4. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe aber auch noch das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man eine Konturengrafik (z.B. Deutschlandkarte) in Java so einliest, dass man ein Polygon hat, das man beispielsweise mit Farben füllen könnte. GeneralPath sorgt ja erstmal dafür, dass vorgegebene Pixel zusammenhängen. Mein Problem ist aber erstmal herauszufinden, welche Pixel der Karte einen Bereich ausmachen.

Geht so etwas überhaupt relativ einfach oder ist das ziemlich komplex?


----------

